# Supplier raises price



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

What do you think about Angelos the supplier that wants 2500.00 up front to be a preferred customer and then will only sell to prepaids. Also raises to 98.00 per ton from 49.00 a couple of days ago. Michigan is supposed to be rich with salt mines. I dont understand about the shortage is this just a ploy to raise prices? As if we dont have enough stress the supplier picks and chooses who to sell to. Angelos told me early in the fall if they had all my info including my credit card number I wouldnt have a problem so I gave them all the pertinent information ( but since I dont buy alot they just kicked me to the curb. :realmad::realmad::angry:


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm in CT and they raised their prices last month to....... money out of my pocket for the seasonal Commercial accounts..:realmad: Just like gas ... have to pay the price.ussmileyflag


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*My bagged supplier just raised the price from*

$3,29 per 50lb. bag to $4.59 per bag, and we have bought 57 pallets so far this year. Supply and demand I guess.... I called three other suppliers and they have essentially the same price structure now.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

*supplier raises prices*

I dont mind pay a higher price that is not the point the point is turning small contractors down and only selling to prepaids even though they have my credit card on file. What is the little guy to do when you cant get the salt for your accounts I thought all money was green..:angry:


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

It is supply and demand. It realy sucks in se michigan right now for salt. My last 50yd load i ordered showed up as 25 and they said thats all i can have. All 5 salt suppiers around flint are either out or have less that 40 tons. Then Bedrock informed me that they are cut off at the mines so they are not taking any orders


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

While it sucks that they do that, it is supply and demand. Not sure I would consider this ethical, but at this point it sounds like they can get away with it. Talk to the AG, almost sounds like gouging to me--the $2500 part that is. 

This shortage has been coming for a long time. The season started off with some ice storms nationwide, from OK right through the NE, some areas have been getting pounded with snow, so the shortage is not a ploy. Couple that with the salt mines aren't going to sit on a bazillion tons of salt when only using a quarter of that during recent winters because they have been relatively light in a lot of areas and you have a shortage almost nationwide. 

It sucks that the little guy gets screwed, but if other companies are buying 1000 tons a year and you're buying 100, who do you think they're going to give a higher priority to? Not to mention, it's a heck of a lot easier for you to load a pallet of salt for a storm than a bigger contractor loading 20 pallets a storm. 

Just a little perspective.


----------



## Danhoe (Oct 15, 2007)

*Angelos*

Don't do business with them. Tell them why, I am not a big buyer at the Rock Connection, but I get treated good, I might pay more but I am not a number. Angelo's can kiss my mule I will not buy anything any more from him. Every one needs to stop going in there may be his fat head will get deflated. By the way I have had other problems with the Wixom yard before and this was the last straw, he said it was trucking cost's he had to tack on, that is about $ 20.00 of horse manure per ton. His dad was a nice guy I don't know what happened to him. Dan


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Danhoe;511547 said:


> Don't do business with them. Tell them why, I am not a big buyer at the Rock Connection, but I get treated good, I might pay more but I am not a number. Angelo's can kiss my mule I will not buy anything any more from him. Every one needs to stop going in there may be his fat head will get deflated. By the way I have had other problems with the Wixom yard before and this was the last straw, he said it was trucking cost's he had to tack on, that is about $ 20.00 of horse manure per ton. His dad was a nice guy I don't know what happened to him. Dan


I know of some other landscape supply yards that had the option of getting some loads from down south and they turned them down. They would have to pay close to $90 per ton so they would have to sell it in the $130-$150 range and they did not want there customers to think they were taking advantage of the situation. Angelos probably did have to order it from out of state so there price is probably not that bad !!! considering the situation !!!!! Another store around here was getting 300 tons out of Ohio and on delivery date they got a call saying "no go" maybe angelos came in and offered more cash for the tons!!!

Im in great shape!! ha ha ha ..............i have 6-7 yards in our bin and we use about 20 per night. any one got some salt for sale


----------



## AngusPlow (Dec 20, 2007)

I heard the new phone number was 1-800- istick-it-n-u


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

sounds like the whole midwest is in the same situation... probalbly has something to do with the large amounts of snow and the record ice storms in december....i do know last month the IA dot had 70,000 ton backordered from KS mines.....that's just one DOT. the price went from $25/ton to unavailable the rest of the season in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

I still dont understand Michigan economy is terrible and we are sitting on salt mines. I just dont see there to really be a problem. So much for the little potatoe in the big potatoe world. Now what do I do when I have contracts. I keep my promises My word is my bond I have to spread with bagged salt? Sounds like a great time


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

From the mine to you is not just a couple of days work.

I would even bet they are working with a winter crew. I am not knowledgeable about mining operations but I am sure the guys ain't in there bagging ,skidding and shrink wrapping as it comes out. 

Then the logistics of it all after that.

I would bet a order today from the mine would be on it's way to you in about a month or more.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

The point is Angelos turns away my money because they CAN they have salt I have money and I am local and they turn me away NOT ETHICAL just a bunch of politics. What goes around comes right back to ya! SEVENFOLD!!!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Ultra;511865 said:


> The point is Angelos turns away my money because they CAN they have salt I have money and I am local and they turn me away NOT ETHICAL just a bunch of politics. What goes around comes right back to ya! SEVENFOLD!!!


I see your point.

Is this the same Angelo's that sells parts?

I also agree with the post about price gouging.
Remember that place the government fined $500k or something for doing the same with gas?


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

Angelos out of wixom or farmington they have two locations and yes they sell parts not cheap


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

Wouldnt it be nice if Miejers sold bulk? After all they are open 24 hours! Or even Home Depot


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone know who you make a complaint to for price gouging?? Or for selling to some and not others isnt that descrimanation????


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

This is what happens when the goverment declares marshall law on something noone gets salt unless u are goverment


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Ultra;511891 said:


> Angelos out of wixom or farmington they have two locations and yes they sell parts not cheap


I have never dealt with them but from what I have read on this site and the way they do biz with guys I am glad I have not.

I have heard nothing good about them from people that have dealt with them in any capacity.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

How does that work for liability?

I can see them being attached to the slip and falls


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

Good Point!


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I really wonder about how it would go over in court.

You sign a contract to provide salt. If you cant and there are slip and falls, its obviously not the owners problem so it will go to your insurance.

Now can you use the "shortage" excuse?

Or will the court say you should have had a larger stockpile?

Im sure there are contractors in your area that do have salt, I know around here some guys have enough for 2 years on hand. 

So what happens then? I understand you dont have the money to keep a disproportionately huge stockpile, neither do I, but how would the court look at it?


----------



## Sharpcut 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Angelo's is a salt supplier. He has salt.He has regular customers that buy more salt than you do. You have to commit to how much salt you want in the summer months so the salt mines can process it. There are cities in SE michigan that are out of salt. Ask me how I know. Some are my customers. I sell salt spreaders. You have guys on our side of town that got in fistfights for the last of the salt, police were called in. It's called supply and demand. As one contractor I know that planned ahead and has salt says, It's the golden rule. I have the gold, I make the rules!!!!! It's not discrimination. It's called taking care of your loyal customers. I'm not saying I agree with Angelo's, don't get me wrong, I'mjust saying it's life. Get over it. Same thing happened in 99/2000 new years storm, and back in 94 if I remember correctly. There is still some bag salt around if you look. Bulk is what is in really short supply. I've had salt left over from a previous year before when I was a contractor. It's not going to spoil. If you don't have a place to store your salt and depend on going to the store for every event, you have no one to blame but yourself. Buy enough atthe begining of the season, this winter stuff goes in cycles, up and down. If you're new in the business, you can chalk this up to experience. In 2005, Blizzard Corp. ran out of snowplows. We sold out before Christmas. This year I have 7 plows left. It's all part odf economic cycles. I can assure you that when we were getting low on plows, we were'nt blowing them out the door for the same price as back in October. Just the way things work. And again, if you're new in the business, I'm not trying to sound like a smart alec, just giving some perspective of having been there. This will build character, and you will anticipate things more next time. I'm off my soapbox!!!! JOHN


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

I just reread my post...I dont like the tone of it....haha

Im not flaming you here, I would be in the same boat if there was a shortage, but I know if they called other contractors some wouldnt.

I wonder how that would go.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I guess i'm pretty lucky i got salt this week from southeast pa it was 86 per ton delivered, all the other salt places in scranton,wilkes barre said 1-two weeks or longer, i can't take that chance


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sharpcut 1;512013 said:


> Angelo's is a salt supplier. He has salt.He has regular customers that buy more salt than you do. You have to commit to how much salt you want in the summer months so the salt mines can process it. There are cities in SE michigan that are out of salt. Ask me how I know. Some are my customers. I sell salt spreaders. You have guys on our side of town that got in fistfights for the last of the salt, police were called in. It's called supply and demand. As one contractor I know that planned ahead and has salt says, It's the golden rule. I have the gold, I make the rules!!!!! It's not discrimination. It's called taking care of your loyal customers. I'm not saying I agree with Angelo's, don't get me wrong, I'mjust saying it's life. Get over it. Same thing happened in 99/2000 new years storm, and back in 94 if I remember correctly. There is still some bag salt around if you look. Bulk is what is in really short supply. I've had salt left over from a previous year before when I was a contractor. It's not going to spoil. If you don't have a place to store your salt and depend on going to the store for every event, you have no one to blame but yourself. Buy enough atthe begining of the season, this winter stuff goes in cycles, up and down. If you're new in the business, you can chalk this up to experience. In 2005, Blizzard Corp. ran out of snowplows. We sold out before Christmas. This year I have 7 plows left. It's all part odf economic cycles. I can assure you that when we were getting low on plows, we were'nt blowing them out the door for the same price as back in October. Just the way things work. And again, if you're new in the business, I'm not trying to sound like a smart alec, just giving some perspective of having been there. This will build character, and you will anticipate things more next time. I'm off my soapbox!!!! JOHN


Bingo. I know you guys in SE MI are spoiled with all the yards that will load you (wish we had just 1 up here) IMO you're nuts to not keep any on hand at your location. I would never depend on someone else entirely for me to service my customers.

Although, just because you reserve X number of tons is still no guarantee that you will get it. If the state\county\city decides to invoke eminent domain, you're screwed.


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

Sharpcut1, I just wish I could be a big dog like you.... I'm just a small potatoe in a big potatoe world...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Four years ago, we had a hard time getting salt and we were down to 50 tons and I had a few friends that kept asking me to sell them salt. I kept saying no and they would get upset. It was nothing personal, it was buisiness. It turned out, it hardly snowed the rest of the winter but you never know what the winter will bring. We have lots of salt available right now but I forsee a shortage very soon if the winter keeps up. The bottom line is, the biggest customers get the salt and the smaller customers suffer, that's life!!


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

Liability is liability whether the salt supplier only supplies to the more lucrative accounts or not if a company goes to them and they refuse its on them that made the chain of events occur. What ever happened to first come first serve? You JOHN probably would think different if your food was cut off because someone else bought more then you did at your local grocery store!!!


----------



## Sharpcut 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ultra
Not trying to dis you, just point out the facts. If you think you're gonna sue Angelo's for not selling you salt, you're sorely mistaken. I have been involved with snow in one form or another sice the mid eighties. I had a plow that you had to get out and angle by hand, and then drop a pin in. I'm no big potatoes, i'm not even a contractor anymore. If you read my post you'll se i am a dealer now. I was with Landscape services for 6 years. If you know anything about the bigger companies on the east side, they are right up there with 3 C's, Backer, ect. While working there, we were subs for the City of Detroit after the big storm of 99/2000, we took snow off parking deck in Groose pointe hospitals,,transported snow ect. So I'm just trying to say I've seen a lot in my years in the field. And buddy, this is the way the world works. The bigger companies use networking to get a lot of the bigger jobs and keep supply lines open, like for salt. Go to Parks, he has salt for $125.00 a yard. he is in Troy. he just got it in this Sunday afternoon. You're customers are'nt going to care if you can't get salt, your contract is to supply it. I know a contractor who has been around since the mid 60's, now his son took over. They got sued for a slip and fall where the lady broke her leg. They had salted the lot on the morning of the incident, had notated temp, ect. Long story short, the insurance company ended up giving the lady $32.000 to shut her up after a year. They told their client (The contractor) that it was starting to cost them more than that for the attorney. Now he has a black mark on his insurance, and it went up. So don't say you were discriminated against. We open for parts and repairs during snow storms, but will only service our regular customers. You know how many NBC truck and Weingartz customers come to us in the middle of the night crying their plow broke??? They can buy parts from us, but we won't service them till the morning, if they want. Is that discrimination??? NO, it's called taking care of your regular customers. last year, we had regular customers waiting while we were fixing plows from guys who had never even been to our shop. So we adapted this policy. So PLEEZEE don't scream discrimination. Good luck in obtainig salt, and I wish you all the best. maybe you and 4 or 5 other guys could get together and form a co-op and buy a trucload of 50 tons at he begining of the season. Ya, you'll need a storage yard and a loader, but it's called the expense of business (overhead). You could split the costs among you, and probably end up getting it cheaper. The idea is to bring in someone with a loader(if you don't have one) you probably have to give him a few buks toward it, but if it was yours, the other members should be expected to pay you. Anyways, I'm off my soapbox again!!! JOHN


----------



## Ultra (Dec 3, 2007)

*To John*

I never said the S word I just think it should be a first come first serve. They advertise 24 hours and when its snows and you pay and have credit card with them I just think they should honor it. I know it is not a perfect world but I would think money is green and a public store should honor their customers on a first come first serve basis. being a small outfit its not like they would even miss a couple of tons.Being local should mean something.


----------

